# Walker's Game Ear



## Miller (Mar 2, 2002)

Anyone used the Walker's Game Ear? I'm starting to get hearing loss and trying to keep what I have, but I'm a little sketchy about throwing that much money into it. It's also pretty small and looks easy to lose.

I'd appreciate any feedback, thanks!


----------



## bioman (Mar 1, 2002)

I purchased the Pro Ear Stalker from Cabelas two years ago, and it was by the far the best purchase I have ever made. They cost around $200, but if you think about the damage they prevent, the cost isn't an issue. A couple of things to mention, they are large and somewhat cumbersome. They are an earmuff system that encloses your entire ear, so the first day wearing them takes a bit of time to get a feel for the nuances of having sound projected to your ear through a microphone. Also, they are somewhat annoying on windy days. However, they have a volume control so you can adjust accordingly, especially if the wind is extreme. The other major adjustment is shooting. While they don't interfere with your normal shouldering, the added little bit of extra weight on your head does seem to affect your shooting style. I went out to the range on two separate occassions to get a good feel for earmuffs and to see if they work. Several reps and I was comfortable with them.

If anybody needs a testament to their value, I highly recommend these earmuffs. All I can tell you is that this is a small price to pay for ear protection. If any of you are bothered by the ringing (which means that your inner ear has been damaged), spend the money to protect yourself.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

I have started wearing regular ear plugs & I'm a testiment to why you should wear them. About a year ago I started noticing that if my right ear was on the pillow when I slept - I could not hear the radio on my alarm clock. It was significant. So I went & had my hearing tested & the 1st thing the young gal said was do you shoot a gun much ??? I said yeah - she said your left ear has significant hearing loss & it will never come back. My right ear is OK. But I have trouble hearing more & more all the time - & other noise is getting to be a pain to hear over or thru.

Hearing aids ain't cheap $500 to $5,000 for the latest greatest & small ones

I have worked with a couple of people that had them in both ears & it was comical & Sad how much they missed & how out of the conversation they were at times. I don't want to be like that (except when Mrs Fetch is on my case) :roll:

I'd sure advise any younger folks that still have all or most of their hearing to get the Walkers. When your young you really don't think about stuff like this & you do think your going to last forever. I tell ya the past few years - stuff has caught up to me.

I also think hunting out of a boat or in really cloes proximityto others & hand gun shooting, has been a cause of more recent hearing loss

Live & learn or live & lose ???


----------



## Dr. Bob (Mar 3, 2002)

What else is failing you Fetch??? oke: :rollin::rollin::rollin:

It's tough to get old - I know it's starting to catch up to me too. Good post :beer:.

I agree 100% and am startng to think about those things myself. I'm going to look into the Walkers too. I have noticed trouble hearing people close to me while I am in a crowd. The folks I am talking to can hear me fine - but I am having trouble hearing them. I don't want it to get worse.

I am also starting to have trouble with seeing small things up close! I guess I 'm getting "Old Fart Syndrome" :eyeroll: .

EVERYTHING ELSE is working fine though


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I already have 50% hearing loss in my left ear, I was diagnosed a year and a half ago. All I know is I gotta do something, and it looks like one of the mentioned products is a good place to start.

Can't they just make quieter loads???


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Huh ??? What ??? Say again ??? I can't heeeear you ??? :roll:


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

I started using the Peltor Tactical 6-S electronic muffs last season--wish I would have started using them years ago. I think I was starting to get tinnitus (ringing of the ears). I know my ears used to ring non-stop during the season. Anyway, the Tact 6's were about $110 (bought them NIB on Ebay). As stated in the post above, much cheaper than even 1 hearing aide. They are compact so they don't interfere with shouldering the gun. You can adjust the volume and they help keep your ears warm too. Negatives are that, although they amplify sound, it's harder to get a fix on the direction the sound is coming from. Also, they muffle the sound of your call so you have to get used to calling with them on. Or, move them off your ears while you are calling.


----------

